# Just what is Tripe?



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I looked it up and it is written:

Green Tripe is the stomach lining of the cow's "fourth" stomach, or abomassum. The abomassum is where the actual digestion of the grasses and grains the cow has ingested takes place. Green tripe contains the partially digested plant matter the cow had eaten as well as the naturally occurring gastric juices and digestive enzymes.

So, if "grasses and grains and plant matter" isn't good for dogs why do you feed it?

Or is there another type of Tripe that is fed to dogs?


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

> In an analysis of a sample of green tripe by a Woodson-Tenant Lab in Atlanta, Georgia, (see end of this article for full details) it was discovered that the calciumhosphorous ratio is 1:1, the overall pH is on the acidic side which is better for digestion, protein is 15.1, fat 11.7 & it contained the essential fatty acids, Linoleic & Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. Also discovered, was the presence of Lactic Acid Bacteria. Lactic Acid Bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus, is the good intestinal bacteria. It is the main ingredient in probiotics.


green tripe :: nutrition :: raw food for your dogs and cats :: truecarnivores.com

*Moisture 71.37%
Crude Fat 11.70%
Protein 15.82%
Ash 1.23%
Phosphorous 0.14%
Calcium 0.12%
Calories 756.35 cal/lb.
pH 6.12
Lactic Acid Bacteria 12,000 CFU/G
Linoleic Acid (EFA) 2.72%
Linolenic Acid (EFA) 0.37%*

The fact that it contains EFAs, and probiotics make it a worthwhile inclusion in any canine diet.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Cain said:


> green tripe :: nutrition :: raw food for your dogs and cats :: truecarnivores.com


I have no doubt is is good for the kids and contains all the goodies they need, but do wolves, coyotes, etc., eat the same tripe as we feed our kids? I would think the tripe they eat has the other stuff in it also.

This is from the link you had in your post:

Tripe is the stomach of ruminating animals. These animals (i.e. cattle, buffalo, sheep, deer, goats, antelope, etc.) are classified as being four-footed, hooved, cud chewing mamals with a stomach that consists of four chambers. The four chambers of such a stomach are known as the rumen, reticulum, omasum & the abomasum. The food the animal eats (i.e. grass, hay) is swallowed unchewed & passes into the rumen & reticulum where it is then regurgitated, chewed & mixed with saliva. It is again swallowed & then passed through the reticulum & omasum into the abomasum, where it is then further broken down by the gastric juices, amino acids & other digestive enzymes. Yummy!


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> I have no doubt is is good for the kids and contains all the goodies they need, but do wolves, coyotes, etc., eat the same tripe as we feed our kids? I would think the tripe they eat has the other stuff in it also.
> 
> This is from the link you had in your post:
> 
> Tripe is the stomach of ruminating animals. These animals (i.e. cattle, buffalo, sheep, deer, goats, antelope, etc.) are classified as being four-footed, hooved, cud chewing mamals with a stomach that consists of four chambers. The four chambers of such a stomach are known as the rumen, reticulum, omasum & the abomasum. The food the animal eats (i.e. grass, hay) is swallowed unchewed & passes into the rumen & reticulum where it is then regurgitated, chewed & mixed with saliva. It is again swallowed & then passed through the reticulum & omasum into the abomasum, where it is then further broken down by the gastric juices, amino acids & other digestive enzymes. Yummy!





> It is the abomasum that is used in the tripe you purchase for your pup.


A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - What is Tripe and why should I feed it to my dog?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed tripe all the time and have had many discussions on this particular subject! I noticed that when I switched my dogs to a raw diet my dogs would eat grass like a cow, it didn't matter if it was just coming up in the spring or what time of year, hum? Got me thinking! Since I've been feeding tripe on a regular basis they no longer feel the need to graze. The enzymes maybe, all I know is that they love it and they are healthy and happy dogs!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feed tripe. my dogs still eat grass occasionally....except grass comes out the way it goes in, which means it passes right through and tripe doesn't.

it's yet another variety to feed dogs....and from what i've read, wolves will eat the stomach lining, but not the contents...

if, by kids, trikerdon, you're talking about children...then they are not eating green tripe which is not human consumable...they are eating a white, bleached tripe that is part of my favourite dish at my chinese restaurant....they make this with rabbit and hot hot hot....it's yummy. off topic but yummy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

trikerdon said:


> I have no doubt is is good for the kids and contains all the goodies they need, but do wolves, coyotes, etc., eat the same tripe as we feed our kids? I would think the tripe they eat has the other stuff in it also.


The tripe that wolves would eat would contain more leaves, twigs, and weeds than what is fed to dogs which would contain mostly grass. Having said that, remember that both what the wolves eat and what we feed our dogs has most of the contents cleaned out. Only that little bit that sticks to the walls is left.

I wouldn't be concerned with the probiotics in tripe as a healthy dog has exactly the amount he needs in his gut already.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I figure my dogs eat shrubs anyways (no, not grass, they have a favorite plant, hurray?), and while I do not feed tripe, maybe I will someday soon in hopes that they'll stop shredding my plants like caterpillars. Wolves shake out the contents and eats just the lining of the stomach, I'm sure there's some plant matter still stuck on it, but not much. I suppose if you buy whole tripe then you could "shake the contents out" as well, without cleaning it anyways.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Any tripe from an animal eating grains is pretty much worthless to me. I bet the stomach contents of prey animals taste god awful...Have you ever had acid reflux? Man I'd hate to be eating the acid in another animals stomach, I can't imagine it is appealing in the least to carnivores to eat all of the digested food in a prey animal. In the wild they gorge, I would think they would be going for much more meaty things. My whole thing about the tripe I buy is that a. it is a mixture of organ meat as well and an easy way to get my princess to not pick through her meal b. it's from grass fed animals so I'm sure it's a lot healthier than grain fed animals (and the only grass fed thing I can afford) c. the stuff i buy is ground, which makes me think that the stomach lining itself is what my dogs are in love with, not the bits of grass left in it. 

In any case my dogs eat grass frequently. Not enough to concern me. Since I've been feeding tripe that hasn't changed.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> i feed tripe. my dogs still eat grass occasionally....except grass comes out the way it goes in, which means it passes right through and tripe doesn't.
> 
> it's yet another variety to feed dogs....and from what i've read, wolves will eat the stomach lining, but not the contents...
> 
> if, by kids, trikerdon, you're talking about children...then they are not eating green tripe which is not human consumable...they are eating a white, bleached tripe that is part of my favourite dish at my chinese restaurant....they make this with rabbit and hot hot hot....it's yummy. off topic but yummy.


I call my Sheba my kid. When I say "Your Kids" I mean your dog/s. The site that Cain posted explained it much better than others. I have a can of "Tripett" Says it has green tripe, water, garlic and carrageenan gum (what ever that is) Any one ever feed the Tripett?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed green tripe on a regular basis as it is cost effective and our sheep/cattle are grass fed anyway. Dog still likes to nibble on grass most days though.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to feed Tripett regularly until I started with the real stuff, I do keep it on hand though in case I forget to take something out of the freezer. Your dog should love the canned but will go nuts for the real stuff.:becky:

And as far as grass eating, I guess it might depend on how often you feed it.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> I have a can of "Tripett" Says it has green tripe, water, garlic and carrageenan gum (what ever that is) Any one ever feed the Tripett?


Carrageenan gum is a seaweed extract usually used as a thickener/stabilizer if I'm not wrong. Guess the water in there is more like a sauce? :smile:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

...I also feed the tripettes....tripe....Budy loves it!!!


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Can tripe be fed as whole meals, or do you guys typically just feed it as treats?

And where are you finding this "Tripett" stuff? o.o; I've only found dehydrated tripe treats at the pet store, and bleached tripe at the international food market.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't help but notice that everytime there is a discussion about tripe, there will always be webpages quoted that are telling how good tripe is for your dog. These web pages are always places that sell tripe.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha, RFD you are right. I feed tripe cause my pups love it and it's added variety.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

I am SO glad somebody finally explained to me the difference between the different kinds of tripe.
the butcher only told me that one was cheaper than the other...so this whole time I've been feeding white tripe >_>
Scorch loves the stuff, so I'll have to look elsewhere for the green. but thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Haha, RFD you are right. I feed tripe cause my pups love it and it's added variety.


Which is a valid reason for feeding it. :smile: Feeding it because you think it has some kind of super nutrition in it that you can't get in other animal parts isn't.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've posted this document before quite awhile ago, it was done by an independent lab for some bullterrier raw feeders. The values are not the same as they used 4 oz of product Organ meat values.doc 
Organ meat comparison chart

There you go RFD, not done by someone selling the product!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I can't help but notice that everytime there is a discussion about tripe, there will always be webpages quoted that are telling how good tripe is for your dog. These web pages are always places that sell tripe.


hold on there, cowboy.....in other discussions of tripe, i've actually posted sites about tripe and why it's a good thing and they weren't selling a thing. 

i don't remember which discussion..you can look it up LOL

i believe what you've said in the past is that tripe is not a bad thing or a waste...what you said, if i remember correctly, was that tripe was un necessary and there were better proteins to fill the food and caloric and nutritional real estate.

i am paraphrasing.....so go easy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I've posted this document before quite awhile ago, it was done by an independent lab for some bullterrier raw feeders. The values are not the same as they used 4 oz of product Organ meat values.doc
> Organ meat comparison chart
> 
> There you go RFD, not done by someone selling the product!


Cool ... Thanks ... I think this document proves my point. The way I read the chart, tripe is no better than other cow organs and not as good as some. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

magicre said:


> hold on there, cowboy.....in other discussions of tripe, i've actually posted sites about tripe and why it's a good thing and they weren't selling a thing.
> 
> i don't remember which discussion..you can look it up LOL


If you are going to prove your point, you are going to have to be the one to look it up cause I don't really care that much. :biggrin:



> i believe what you've said in the past is that tripe is not a bad thing or a waste...what you said, if i remember correctly, was that tripe was un necessary and there were better proteins to fill the food and caloric and nutritional real estate.


What I say is that tripe and animal part and is a nutritious thing to feed but no more nutritious than any other part of the animal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

The Truth About Green Tripe!

The Canine Bark: Beastly Feasting on Green Tripe

Tripe Offal and Awesome

i have no scientific proof about tripe....but from what i've read...whilst it might not be a vital food.....it is certainly an addition to consider essential.



> What I say is that tripe and animal part and is a nutritious thing to feed but no more nutritious than any other part of the animal.


...since we are feeding frankenprey...to ignore the value of tripe which is no more or less nutritious than other animal parts....would not be in our dogs' best interests.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Cool ... Thanks ... I think this document proves my point. The way I read the chart, tripe is no better than other cow organs and not as good as some. Maybe I missed something?


No, that is not the point. You said it didn't have any value. But in fact it does have great enzyme value that I believe helps my dogs whether you believe it or not.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

RFD, I think your just afraid of the stuff, whether it is the feel or the smell!:yuck:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> You said it didn't have any value.


No, I NEVER said it doesn't have any value. What I said was that it has no more value than any other part of the animal. The chart you posted proves that.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> RFD, I think your just afraid of the stuff, whether it is the feel or the smell!:yuck:


I've smelled of it before. It smells like the inside of a barn which isn't repugnant to me. I don't feed it for the same reason I don't feed most part of the cow. Money ... AND its more trouble to feed. I would have to feed it outside and I don't like doing that. Feeding beef heart is much easier and cheaper for me.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

magicre said:


> The Truth About Green Tripe!


I don't think you read this one closely enough. Bold Raw sells tripe. "_Since producing green tripe in-house, Bold Raw customers have been coming back for more and more as they too discover the benefits to this great addition to any meal – whether raw or kibble fed._"

Also they list the benefits of feeding tripe. They are EXACTLY the same belefits we list for feeding PMR. :biggrin:




> The Canine Bark: Beastly Feasting on Green Tripe


This is nothing more than someone's blog. It means no more than a post on DFC.



> Tripe Offal and Awesome


HEHEHEHEHEHEHE .... <--- Can you tell I'm tickled by this page ... HAHAHAHA .... I've had contact with *DR.* Jeannie Thomason before. A few years ago she copied my website "Rawfeeding 101" and pasted it to her site word for word and took credit for writing it. It was one of many pages just like this one that is part of her extensive website. Wonder where she copied this page from? :biggrin: As soon as I found it, I emailed her and told her I was going to sue her if she didn't remove my words from her page. It was gone in 24 hours. She emailed me and explained that it was accidentally pasted onto her sight that she was just using it for reference and didn't mean to put it on her sight. Yeah, right. :smile:

*DR.* Jeannie "earned" her doctorate in veterinary naturopathy from Kingdom College Of Natural Health. Something tells me that this Kindgom College of Natural Health is not an Ivy League school. LOL It wouldn't surprise me if she wasn't the owner of the school or has business dealings with the owner. Also never heard of "veterinary naturopathy". This whole thing sounds a lot like voodoo witch doctor stuff to me, even below homeopathy. :biggrin:



> i have no scientific proof about tripe....but from what i've read...whilst it might not be a vital food.....it is certainly an addition to consider essential.


Since I don't feed the stuff, I would have to disagree on its essentialness. :biggrin:



> ...since we are feeding frankenprey...to ignore the value of tripe which is no more or less nutritious than other animal parts....would not be in our dogs' best interests.


What about ignoring T-bone steaks? Beef necks? Hooves? Brains(which according to that chart someone posted is more nutritious than tripe)? eyeballs? We just don't feed every part of the animal and tripe is one part I don't feel bad about skipping.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Tripe is simply one of many muscle meats that can be fed. There is nothing special about it, but it is a nice thing to feed for variety. It is one part of my rotation of muscle meats that I feed my dogs. I don't think it's inclusion is any more or less important than any other muscle meat. There are many muscle meats that are higher in nutrients than raw green tripe, and there are some that are less in vitamins and nutrients. It's not by any means essential, but, is just another source of variety. :smile:


----------

